# WHAT IS THE FIRING ORDER FOR Z24 8 PLUG



## Sixsar (Jan 11, 2005)

_*I need help, i need putin the distribuitor in a z24 8 plug and need the firing order.*_


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

1-3-4-2 Intake
3-1-2-4 Exhaust

Not sure if that exhaust side is right, should be though.


----------

